

Why Yammer believes the traditional engineering organizational structure is dead - bberson
http://firstround.com/article/Why-Yammer-believes-the-traditional-engineering-organizational-structure-is-dead

======
latifnanji27
Great article. Given the rapidness of releases and product development, how
does marketing / sales get foresight for their customers? How do you plan
campaigns in advance?

------
pulledpork
This assumes traditional engineering == big teams

~~~
krisgale
That wasn't the assumption I went into the talk with at all. In fact, our team
was quite small when we saw problems from traditional horizontal or vertical
engineering org structures.

------
btrautsc
interesting post... reminds me of '9 women cannot make a baby in 1 month'

